# Employee or Sub?



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I talked to my insurance agent today to make sure my insurance was up to date. She told me about the guy she's working with right now. He had a snow plowing business - insurance, all legit etc. Last winter he had someone he knew go on a one-time push. Guy got hurt and filed a claim with WC. Claimed he thought he was working as an employee. WC ruled in his favor. Now, our friend is:

1. Out of business
2. Fined $10,000 by WC
3. Hiring a lawyer to help with defense.

A contract might have helped, but the insurance agent advised that I contact WC now and get a ruling before the hiring anyone as either a sub or employee. Waiting until the need for making a determination almost guarantees you will lose. Given the WC history and laws in this State, I won't be surprised at anything.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

You can set it up before hand to avoid that. When you're ready Mick, email me and I'll help you get there.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Thanks, John.


----------

